# Ist der Odenwald zum Biken geeignet?



## Bart der Biker (30. Oktober 2008)

Hallo!

Sehr wahrscheinlich wird es mich beruflich bald in den Odenwald ziehen.
Daher wollte ich mal fragen, ist die Gegend rund um Höchst zum MTB-Fahren geeignet?

Gibt es da schöne Steiungen, schöne Trails und schöne Biergärten?
Danke!
Bart


----------



## Puky Pitt (30. Oktober 2008)

nein!!!!!!!!!!!!!




















Quatsch! na klar hier gibts für jeden was locker touren fahren oder schön freeriden und downhillen im bikepark etc (beerfelden zB)
genaue tourengebiete kann ich dir leider nicht nennen. ich fahr nur runter;-)
Gruß Puky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (30. Oktober 2008)

spätestens richtung heidelberg bzw neckartal zwischen heidelberg und mosbach hat es rund um den katzenbuckel schöne touren, steigungen und trails


----------



## Osama (30. Oktober 2008)

Ciao erstmal.
Mich hats auch vor ca. 'nem 1/2jahr nach Bad König verschlagen. Und ich muß sagen zum CC fahn ganz OK, aber wenn man Freeride-Touren machen will......na ja.
Also ich komme ursprünglich aus HD da ist z.B. der Königstuhl, ca. 1h hoch und je nachdem mehre Minuten runter.
Hier im tiefen Odenwald is' man irgendwie gleich oben und noch schneller wieder unten. Soll heißen nach 5 Touren ist das Sitzrohr um 5 zehntel ausgerieben vom ständigen sattel hoch und runter.:kotz:


----------



## Puky Pitt (30. Oktober 2008)

drum fahrn eben nur bergab gelle bernd ;-) da muss ma schon sein sattel net ständig hoch und runter fahren


----------



## Osama (30. Oktober 2008)

Genau Peter. So sieht's aus.


----------



## Bart der Biker (31. Oktober 2008)

Und speziell die Gegend rund um Höchst (ODW)? Kann da vielleicht jemand etwas dazu sagen? Gibt es da schöne Biergärten?


----------



## herr.gigs (31. Oktober 2008)

HI Bart,
da gibt es Biergärten, kenne z.B. einen in mümling Grumbach (krone), das ist die nä. Ortschaft. Und Biketechnisch siehts auch gut aus! Du kannst dort locker 200hm am Stück machen oder auch flach im Mümlingtal fahren. Zum Bikepark Beerfelden wirst du mit dem Auto keine halbe Stunde brauchen.
Und schöne Touren kannst du zur Burg Breuberg machen, Otzberg oder Richtung Groß Umstadt. Wird nur schwierig, die schönen Trails zu finden 
Gruß


----------



## USB (31. Oktober 2008)

klar hier gibt es alles was Du brauchst ! Breuberg zB ist ganz in deiner nähe
uvm. Einfach herziehen & fahren .



Bart der Biker schrieb:


> Und speziell die Gegend rund um Höchst (ODW)? Kann da vielleicht jemand etwas dazu sagen? Gibt es da schöne Biergärten?


----------



## Sird77 (8. November 2008)

Also wenn du in der Gegend um Höchst neu bist...kann die gerne meine Haus und Heim-Trails zeigen...nix besonderes..aber entgegen der landläufigen Meinung, find ich sie anspruchsvoll genug...
Auserdem sind eure Angaben soooo nicht ganz korrekt *grins*, denn rund um Breuberg..findet sich einiges an Donwhill-Trails--meist technischer Art. Wer auf Speed steht dem empfehle ich die Strecke Breitenbrunn Richtung Main runter... 5-10 mins donwnhill mittleren Anspruchs(speed).

Würde mich freuen ein paar Biker anzutreffen, die in der Gegend fahren..bin mit meiner Frau immer so alleine auf den Trails^^...
Greetz Chris
Ride hard, Ride free


----------



## Genau-Der (8. Dezember 2008)

Kennt ihr richtung Riedern und so auch ein paar Trails??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LionelCSG (9. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Bart!
Mir fällt da gerade ein, dass vielleicht die verschiedenen durch den Odenwald verlaufenden Fernwanderwege für Dich interessant sein könnten. Dabei sind die von Westen nach Osten verlaufenden Wege weiß oder gelb markiert, die von Norden nach Süden verlaufenden rot oder blau.

Hier gibts eine Karte, auf der die ganzen Wege verzeichnet sind:
-->Fernwanderwege im Odenwald


----------



## LiteHill 201 (22. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

Richtung Bergstraße (Nomen est Omen) fahrenreieck Frankenstein (bei Darmstadt), Melibokus (517m) und auf den Krehberg oder Neunkirchner Höhe (etwas über 600NN) - da wird Dir geholfen!

Gruß Tom


----------



## Dddakk (5. Januar 2009)

Na wie wäre es mit den Zwillingen: Heidelberg Königsstuhl (570) und Weißer Stein (550). Anstiege bis 450hm auf 5 km. Entsprechend auch Singletrails. Dann noch der Hardenberg bei Oberabtsteinach (598) und viele "Hügel" dazwischen. Gruß


----------



## vollaktiv (17. Januar 2009)

Ich muss sagen, daß die Wege (Wanderwege) die ich bis jetzt im Odenwald um Erbach rum gefahren bin sehr gut ausgeschildert sind und auch einen recht hohen Anteil an Trails haben.
Sehr nette Mittelgebirgsgegend zum Biken.


----------



## HerbyAIC (14. März 2009)

hy leute
bin morgen in der gegend um tauberbischofsheim.
will Dh fahren und oder singeltrail tour.
bin flexiebel, auch was den ort angeht.
wär cool wenn ihr mir mal nen paar infos geben könntet

thanks


----------



## Genau-Der (15. März 2009)

HerbyAIC schrieb:


> hy leute
> bin morgen in der gegend um tauberbischofsheim.
> will Dh fahren und oder singeltrail tour.
> bin flexiebel, auch was den ort angeht.
> ...


 

Also bei der ADAC hütte zwischen Eiersheim und Külsheim gehen ein paar Singletrails runter.
Is zwar nicht so zum downhillen geeignet, aber doch ganz okay
mfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vulgarius (18. März 2009)

Es gibt auch nen paar schöne Abfahrtssingeltrails in Breuberg^^
Als beispiele mhh Steinbruch-Hainstadt(mein hometrail), Funkturm, Treppenweg an der Burg, in Hainstadt noch 2 zugewucherte alte Singeltrails einmal frei gemacht wieder voll befahrbar.
Alles recht lustig nur an der burg ists nervig mit den ganzen leuten die da hoch latschen.


----------



## Wadenbeißerle (21. April 2009)

"Russenpfad" !  zB.
Ist bei Amorbach, Wegmarkierung "Weisse Querraute" glaub ich.
Macht echt Laune


----------

